# What's in your cigar humidor?



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought of starting this thread to see what other cigar aficionados have in their collections. Please post yours with pictures and make recommendations for great smokes.

Here's my collection

Humidor #1 ( aging cigars, I have some aged for 10 yrs)









Humidor #2 (top & bottom)


















Humidor #3 (the one I use the most)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't have a collection. Two reasons: I travel a lot, so can always pick up stuff at Duty Free stores (Charles de Gaulle aurport is my main supplier); because of point one, I am the supplier to all my friends, which means that we simply smoke all I bring in a relatively short period of time. Also, I don't own a humidor in Rio because the weather is perfect for cigars. In China a friend gave me a humidor, as Shanghai is really dry, but I also buy cigars as I go. 

However, I am really interested in looking at other people's collection.


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

bernoulli said:


> I don't have a collection. Two reasons: I travel a lot, so can always pick up stuff at Duty Free stores (Charles de Gaulle aurport is my main supplier); because of point one, I am the supplier to all my friends, which means that we simply smoke all I bring in a relatively short period of time. Also, I don't own a humidor in Rio because the weather is perfect for cigars. In China a friend gave me a humidor, as Shanghai is really dry, but I also buy cigars as I go.
> 
> However, I am really interested in looking at other people's collection.


Next time try Schipol (Amsterdam), I found that they have one of the best prices after Spain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

You have no idea how much I'm drooling over some of the sticks in your collection- those Padrons in the second picture, specifically (it goes without saying that I'm drooling over your Siglo VI's and Montecristios, obviously). I did just finish (like, 5 mins ago) a pretty tasty Partagas though.

my home humidor is depressingly empty right now and not worth a picture- a couple Fuente Short Story's and some scattered CAO's are all I have left. I just refilled my work humidor though, so I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

orange fury said:


> You have no idea how much I'm drooling over some of the sticks in your collection- those Padrons in the second picture, specifically (it goes without saying that I'm drooling over your Siglo VI's and Montecristios, obviously). I did just finish (like, 5 mins ago) a pretty tasty Partagas though.
> 
> my home humidor is depressingly empty right now and not worth a picture- a couple Fuente Short Story's and some scattered CAO's are all I have left. I just refilled my work humidor though, so I'll post some pics tomorrow.


Looking forward to seeing yours. I love the Partagas....my all time favorite is Series D No.4, but then more recently I like the Series P. Anyways it's the company of friends you smoke with that's more important. To all our health....cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

ASH said:


> Looking forward to seeing yours. I love the Partagas....my all time favorite is Series D No.4, but then more recently I like the Series P. Anyways it's the company of friends you smoke with that's more important. To all our health....cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My humidor is very, very small. Few of my friends share an enjoyment of cigars. I only have a Davidoff and Padron in there now.

Your cigar and shell collection are quite enviable.

Theoden


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

My office stash:


I have on hand:
Punch (x2)
Punch Signature (x2)
Ghurka Ghost (x8)
Fuente Hemmingway Short Story (x2)
Gran Habana Corojo #5 (x4)
H Upmann Banker (x4)
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Esteli (x2)

I clearly have room for more, but I'll be adding in smaller quantities now.


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

Those Padrons look delicious!


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

orange fury said:


> My office stash:
> 
> 
> I have on hand:
> ...


Try the Oliva, they were good for the price. How is the Gurka Ghost?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ASH said:


> Try the Oliva, they were good for the price. How is the Gurka Ghost?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Oliva Serie G and Serie O are standbys for me, I always keep several around. Solid smoke at a good price. The Ghost is fantastic, I'm considering purchasing a full box. It's a dark, complex stick that puts out a TON of smoke- I read a review where the author was wondering if the name "Ghost" came from how much smoke this puts out while just sitting there. It's impressive.


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

When I was living in Saudi, I often flew through the Doha and Dubai airports, both of which have/had very good cigar stores. In Saudi we ran an American Employees Association and we often bought boxes of various cigars and for social functions, so I was able to sample a great many high end cigars. 

I tend to narrow things down to a single "go to" choice and stick with it. The Montecristo No. 2 was by far my favorite. Since moving to Kenya, I switched to favoring my pipe with Rattray's Old Gowrie being my favorite. Alas, my humidor is currently empty. 

Maybe I will look to stock it up again after I transition to Pakistan in June. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------

